# What is your secret? (Boot Shine)



## daveh (Feb 6, 2003)

Seems there are many secret ways of getting a great military shine on boots. I have been trying a few methods, but I am in search of an easy way of getting a perfect mirror shine.

Some people spit in the tin. Others use a hair dryer and nylon pantyhose to buff. Have any tips that work?

Here are some from ehow.
http://www.ehow.com/tips_31.htmlhttp://www.ehow.com/tips_31.html


----------



## jackryan (Apr 11, 2004)

Two words: Leather Luster

http://www.leatherluster.com/


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

1) Use nail-polish remover & cotton balls to strip the old wax off your shoes/boots

2) After drying, re-dye the leather with Kiwi Honor Guard Leather Dye. Don't use the stuff in the plastic bottle, you need the square glass bottle like this;

http://hahnssurplus.com/item120226.ctlg

3) After drying, the leather will appear to have a hazy purplish color. Using a clean cotton cloth (t-shirt), wet it with water, and start applying Kiwi with your index finger, using small, circular motions.

I guarantee you'll be shocked at the mirror shine you'll get. It's a lot of work (I only do it on occasion), but it's well worth it.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Boot shine? What is that?


----------



## fjmas1976 (Aug 27, 2005)

jackryan said:


> Two words: Leather Luster
> 
> http://www.leatherluster.com/


stay away from this stuff.........looks like garbage and wrecks your boots :thumbdow:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Rub Vaseline on them works great takes out the scuffs on them and shines them.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Pre-heat your oven to about 250, add leather luster and bake em for about 20 minutes. :yes:


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

get drunk, throw up on your boots. the stomach acid will eat through the wear and tear leaving a surface ready for shining.


----------



## MA218 (Sep 30, 2005)

What about Saddle Soap? Several former military tell me this is the best to use for a good shine. 

Im just too lazy and send mine out to my cobbler for a strip and polish.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Saddle soap cleans them. I still use the old spit shine method drilled into me from Parris Island. Hot water and Kiwi, cloth diapers and small circular motions. Clean cloth diaper and small amount of spit (or clean water) for that final mirror shine or daily touch ups. Its worked for me going on 20 years now...


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

I use the Kiwi Parade Gloss which I melt in with a lighter. I don't us spit or water on them but sort of "fog them up" with my breath (like you would a window on a cold day). It worked for me well in Navy Boot Camp in Orlando, FL 18 yrs ago and I had the best toes in my academy class at Waltham PD 12 yrs ago. Damn, where did all that time go?


----------



## Bob_A_Fett (Aug 31, 2005)

I use Kiwi Parade Gloss as well. Apply with cotton balls, then mist with a spray bottle filled with water, and then use the same cotton ball to buff to a nice shine. Don't forget the heel and sole dressing for the finishing touch. I word of warning about the heel and sole; don't get any on the leather (it destroys it) or anywhere else you don't want black permanently (like the rug or kitchen floor). We had a kid spill his bottle in the squad bay back in boot camp 16 years ago and I think he's still there trying to clean it up.


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

I have a patrolman shine mine.


----------



## Flavor Flav! (Dec 22, 2005)

I highly recommend the LEATHER LUSTER kit. The otha bruthas will be green with envy!



daveh said:


> Seems there are many secret ways of getting a great military shine on boots. I have been trying a few methods, but I am in search of an easy way of getting a perfect mirror shine.
> 
> Some people spit in the tin. Others use a hair dryer and nylon pantyhose to buff. Have any tips that work?
> 
> ...


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

Stick with the can of high gloss KIWI, a fine cotton T shirt and some warm water...Then it's all about the elbow grease and little circles then see how the minutes turn to hours.....But you can be proud of your work.....


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

strip the boots, whatever method you think is best....then heat the polish....like light it on fire in the can and then blow it out...take the liquid polish, apply to the surface of the boot...then warm water and lint free cloth and buff the living hell out of it...

Note: do not do this indoors or near something that will catch on fire.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

I also subscribe to the water method, only I use cold water and cotton balls... wet one with a drop or two of water, add a little polish, and start with the small ciruclar motions. After you get a good shine you can do a touch up in a couple of minutes using the same technique.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

okay okay! Now I'm confused! hot/cold water, spit, diapers, cottonballs, jesus! sounds like some feminine product adds
:jump:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

"sounds like some feminine product adds"

Umm that would be the water and vinegar method....much different.


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

I used to use leather luster, it looks good at first but after a while starts to dull and crack, reapplying wrecks the boots, I've also used Parade Gloss it works ok, but being silicone based, you can't get a real mirror Clarino type shine, so now, I use regular Kiwi Black Polish, on the tow and heal, put a small amount on a 100% cotton tee shirt (white) and use 2 fingers apply in a circular motion until you get a slight haze then dip the tee in water (don't soke) and repeat the circular motion. (MMM Sexual.) After you have a sweet shine repeat above using Kiwi Natural, round and round until you get a haze then use water again this locks the shine in. Comes out fantastic. For the rest of the boot, I use Parade gloss, put in on thick and then buff with a shoe shine brush, this will soften the leather and make the boot water resistant. To add the finishing touches, buy Kiwi Black Edge Dressing and apply to the edge of the sole and stitches, this will make your boots look brand new. It's a lot of work but your co-workers will be impressed, and will ask how you get your boots to look so good. #-o


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmmm I'll give that a try I've heard of using the mop and glow but never tried it.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

sorry, but dirty cruisers, dirty streets, dirty station, and dirty road jobs means I would have to hire a mexican midget to keep my shoes shined and that isn't an alternative right now.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

94c said:


> sorry, but dirty cruisers, dirty streets, dirty station, and dirty road jobs means I would have to hire a mexican midget to keep my shoes shined and that isn't an alternative right now.


Just out of curiosity...why a Mexican midget?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

npd_323 said:


> Just out of curiosity...why a Mexican midget?


he doesn't have to bend down to shine my shoes and thus avoids the welfare disability for hurting his back as an illegal alien.

As taxpayers we all benefit from the decrease in our taxes that go to pay for these handouts.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I use a half kiwi half blood of perps mix.


----------

